# Fuel pump choices for '87 Cabroilet 8V?



## ajrn (Dec 14, 2005)

trying to get my 87 1.8 (8V) Cabriolet running.. 

The fuel pump/accumulator has come up missing, while it's been sitting.. 

Looks like a new "BOSCH" one is upwards of $200..  

..and I'd still need to get an accumulator. 

*Wondered if anyone had replaced with a reasonably priced aftermarket one that didn't require the accumulator.* 


I see the carter P60424 listed as an equivalent, for around $100, for instance. 

...and how necessary IS the accumulator? 

My goal is to have this run for the summer.. I have a 1.6 NA diesel/5 speed to put in it-- and the goal was always to do that. My daughter is learning to drive-- and it would be easier for her to learn with the 1.8 and AUTOMATIC in it now.. Let her get used to driving, then swap it.. Or she wrecks it, and I don't waste my time and money.. :screwy:


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

ajrn said:


> *Wondered if anyone had replaced with a reasonably priced aftermarket one that didn't require the accumulator.*
> 
> I see the carter P60424 listed as an equivalent, for around $100, for instance.
> 
> ...and how necessary IS the accumulator?


Have read a few time where people deleted the accumulator and said there was no ill effects. It was put there to maintain pressure in the system to deter hot start problems (residual pressure) and to act as a buffer when the fuel pump turns on as well as while it is running, kind of like an electrical surge protector does but for fuel pressure. That pump seems to be a direct replacement pump for CIS systems so it should be fine, and Carter has been making pumps for a long time as well.

I always thought it was safer for learners to start with a diesel, harder to stall and does not take off like a rocket if you screw up with the pedals.


----------



## ajrn (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks waterwheels..

I wondered if the accumulator was "altitude compensation." I'm in Toledo Ohio.. There isn't "really" any of that in Ohio.. LOL

As for diesel being earlier to drive, It "would" be.. But she'd have to learn with a 5 speed-- and take her drivers test with it..

...the automatic will be easier for that.. And I'm not putting a 1.6 with an automatic. She already knows how to drive a lawntractor... LOL


I'm only doing the swap once.. 

...now I have to figure out why I don't have voltage to the pump.  do the in-tank and in-line pump energize from the same circuit??


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

ajrn said:


> Thanks waterwheels..
> 
> I wondered if the accumulator was "altitude compensation." I'm in Toledo Ohio.. There isn't "really" any of that in Ohio.. LOL
> 
> ...


yes..


----------



## ajrn (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm hoping I can find a thread with a successful conversion.. :facepalm:

Sorta forgot about the banjo fitting coming off the pump.. It'd screw off, but where can I find metric fuel fittings for 12mm x 1.5 threads??


----------

